# What Nvidia Graphics card is this?



## gawd666

my friend just randomly gave me a graphics card and i need to know what it is so i can download the drivers. srry if the pix are bad qual its the best ive got
View attachment 1953

View attachment 1954


----------



## chupacabra

Try taking other pictures in a place with more light because it barely sees


----------



## gawd666

this better?


----------



## kof2000

look at the sticker.


----------



## gawd666

theres 5
1. 3008
2. N122
3. barcode and Rev A03
4. barcode and *4H711057UWXZ1* 630-7876/630T0002
5. FCCE Nvidia corporation Model no.: P345 EMC no.: 2122
PCI-E Graphics card/p345 NVA-62310345-0000 (8) NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA CORPORATION


----------



## kof2000

looks like the 6200 series.


----------



## hermeslyre

http://www.endpcnoise.com/cgi-bin/e/std/sku=Fanless7600GS.html

This looks just like it. That is pretty good for a free card!


----------



## gawd666

k ill try that once my friend brings the converter plug


----------



## gawd666

thank you very much guys!! ill come back if i need any more help!


----------



## elitehacker

What converter plug?  You know if you plug that card into you system, you will know straight away either from POST or in windows when the windows generic driver gets installed.


----------



## Kornowski

> What converter plug?  You know if you plug that card into you system, you will know straight away either from POST or in windows when the windows generic driver gets installed.



Yeah, if you put it in your computer, you can find out that way, it's easier.


----------



## elitehacker

If you want to do it the hard way, you can take the heatsink off, clean the thermal paste off the GPU and the code for the chip should be there, then all you have to do is google it, but why do that when you can just plug it into you system?


----------



## Shane

Looks exactly like my mates 6200


----------



## Mez

kof2000 said:


> looks like the 6200 series.


6200 series isn't a PCI-E card.


----------



## ellanky

MMezna said:


> 6200 series isn't a PCI-E card.



I bet you all your posts it is

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121019


----------



## StrangleHold

gawd666 said:


> k ill try that once my friend brings the converter plug


 
What does that mean?


----------



## WeatherMan

is he talking about the dvi/vga adaptor?


----------



## fritzj92

it is a decent free card...


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks exactly like my mates 6200



Only problem is the 6200 didnt support SLI afaik


----------

